# [RISOLTO] Mtp kde 4.10

## marco_88

Salve a tutti

Oggi mi ritrovo con un altro piccolo problema.

Ho un tablet android e un cellulare android.

Il cellulare non ho provato, ma non dovrei aver problemi, perchè sfrutta l'USB Mass Storage, mentre il tablet ho provatooggi e ho qualche difficoltà perchè sfrutta l'MTP, che su linux è sempre stato un problema.

Con KDE 4.9 esisteva un pacchetto chiamato kio-mtp che su ubuntu mi aveva risolto il problema.

Su KDE 4.10 si dice abbiano integrato il supporto direttamente su KDE senza l'aggiunta di nessun pacchetto.

Ora trattandosi di gentoo ho immaginato che mancasse qualche libreria, allora quando installai amarok, ho aggiunto la flag mtp, e mi ha installato anche il pacchetto libmtp.

Quindi ho installato amarok con il supporto all'mtp e ipod, e questo ha installato libmtp, e non funziona.

Ho provato ad installare anche mtpfs, e sembra che neanche con questo va.

Il problema è che viene visto il dispositivo, ma quando fra i dispositivi connessi faccio apri con dolphin, appare camera:/ e poi le cartelle non le apre.

Ma dovrebbe apparire mtp:/ non camera:/.

In poche parole vede il dispositivo, ma non viene montato correttamente, e su amarok non appare.

Come bisogna procedere?Last edited by marco_88 on Fri Apr 26, 2013 9:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pierino_89

Io ho installato un'app che si chiama SD mounter che permette di switchare il mio cellulare (Sony Xperia) da mtp a usb storage, perché con mtp riesco ad esplorare il dispositivo ma non ad aprire i file.

Comunque io a parte abilitare la use mtp non ho installato nulla.

----------

## marco_88

Mi piacerebbe usare il metodo classico, come su ubuntu, che usavo KDE 4.9.5 e solo con il kio_mtp collegavo il tablet, si montava e si aprivano tranquillamente.

Ora questo pacchetto su portage non ci sta, ma da quello che so non è più necessario con KDE 4.10 perchè è stato implementato senza l'installazione di nessun software aggiuntivo.

Credo sia l'unica cosa che mi manca su Gentoo, della quale sono molto soddisfatto.

----------

## pierino_89

Se vuoi c'è kio-mtp nell'overlay kde, ma non l'ho provato.

----------

## marco_88

Il problema che vorrei capire se dipende da quello o da qualcos'altro, perchè come ripeto, l'mtp avevano detto che era implementato in KDE 4.10, però magari per provare, se mi dici come installo con portage kio-mtp dall'overlay.

Sono tornato su gentoo dopo anni, però quando lo provai anni fa la usai poco e non l'avevo sperimentata tanto, quindi sto imparando a usarla solo adesso diciamo.

----------

## pierino_89

 *marco_88 wrote:*   

> Il problema che vorrei capire se dipende da quello o da qualcos'altro, perchè come ripeto, l'mtp avevano detto che era implementato in KDE 4.10
> 
> 

 

Questo non te lo so dire, dovresti guardare se qualcuno ha già aperto dei bug in giro.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> però magari per provare, se mi dici come installo con portage kio-mtp dall'overlay.
> 
> 

 

layman -a kde ti aggiunge l'overlay, e poi procedi come di consueto. Occhio però che nell'overlay c'è tutta la branca di test di kde, quindi se non ti interessa ti consiglio di rimuoverlo dopo aver installato kio-mtp.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sono tornato su gentoo dopo anni, però quando lo provai anni fa la usai poco e non l'avevo sperimentata tanto, quindi sto imparando a usarla solo adesso diciamo.

 

Beh, alcune cose sono cambiate, quindi tutto sommato rileggersi un po' di documentazione non fa male  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marco_88

Grazie, per quanto riguarda la documentazione, ti dico, io lo installai nel 2007 in un pc neanche tanto potente, e dopo pochi giorni lo levai, non studiai a fondo questa fantastica distro, anche perchè mi sembrava pesante da gestire.

Ora però la sto studiando perchè intendo mantenerla, e ho un pc molto più potente, e penso di rimanerci questa volta.  :Smile: 

----------

## marco_88

Ho provato il pacchetto kio-mtp, la situazione è stata ancora peggiore, non ha proprio caricato le cartelle, e non funziona, infatti l'ho disistallato subito!

Soluzioni?

----------

## marco_88

Ho risolto il problema, ho riprovato a caricare l'overlay di KDE e installare la versione kio-mtp-9999 e aggiornato libmtp alla versione 1.1.6 e ora funziona!

A volte dice MTP morto inaspettatamente e poi disconnettendo il dispositivo e riconnettendolo funziona di nuovo.

La cosa strana che si diceva che KDE 4.10 non avesse più bisogno di kio-mtp a parte perchè ce lo doveva avere integrato.

Però l'importante che funziona!

Grazie

----------

